# Sunfire TGR-401 AVR help needed.



## Lemoncadillac (May 6, 2020)

Hello all
Pretty new here and need help. I picked up a Sunfire Theater Grand Receiver 401 TGR-401 this week. I am hoping to repair this unit myself. There is no one in my city that works on Sunfire which means shipping. I have way too many items damaged by shipping.
Problem upon arrival I plugged the receiver in, power switch off. After hooking up a test speaker and FM antenna. I turned the power switch on. The receiver is still off. As I was reading something in the manual and the receiver started buzzing. Faint but getting louder. I pulled the cover to have a look. It appears to be coming from the rear of the receiver. It seems to be coming from a bank of 4 capacitors. From my understanding caps typically do not vibrate. Likely a relay of some sort. As I type this stops vibrating and is quiet. When it is vibrating, turning the unit on does not change. Very crowded in this area. Then the receiver seems to work as normal. Getting warm seems to make this vibration/sound stop. The buzzing/vibration is bad when it happens. Any thoughts? I will post pictures







of the area where the buzzing is coming from. Thank you in advance.


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

I want to build a simple home theater system. I do not own a gaming console. All my content gets streamed to my TV via a Chromecast or the TV's built int 9Apps Showbox DLNA.


----------

